# روبوتات و روبوتات بكل الالشكال



## hamzaaa (18 يونيو 2006)

وهنا في هذا الموقع تستطيع أن تشاهد عشرات مقاطع الفيديو عن الربوتات

و أيضا صورا لها

:15::15::15:من هنا:15::15::15:
 
وذلك في المربع الازرق الذي يظهر لكم على يسار الشاشة


----------



## justice (18 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اخى على هذة المشاركة الرائعة .... روبوتات غريبة يا جدعان والله


----------



## ahmedeldeep (18 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amin22 (21 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا اخى على هذة المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## moh01236 (2 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور على هذه المقاطع


----------



## DoDo_MIRO (4 نوفمبر 2006)

مش عارف أقولك أيه 


روبورتات تجنن والله

ربنا يستر ع العرب


----------



## ميسر العراقي (5 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعيد القطب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعيد القطب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف نستطيع التحكم بالروبوت لاسلكيا؟ وما هي افضل طريقه؟


----------



## ميسر العراقي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

احبكم في الله اريد كتاب statics اذا ممكن


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ ميسر ممكن تحصل كتاب ستاتيك أو أي موضوع آخر تريده من موقع www.ebooksclub.org بس فوت للموقع و سجل كعضو و بعدين سوي بحث و راح تلكة كتب خرافية بأي موضوع تريده و تدلل


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ ميسر ممكن تحصل كتاب ستاتيك أو أي موضوع آخر تريده من موقع www.ebooksclub.org بس فوت للموقع و سجل كعضو و بعدين سوي بحث و راح تلكة كتب خرافية بأي موضوع تريده و تدلل و أحبك الله الذي أحببتنا فيه


----------



## AlmathlooM (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور و ما قصرت اخي


----------



## بلوتوث2 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الدويري (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## M_2004r (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكووور و يعطيك العافيه


----------



## profshimo (23 أبريل 2007)

حقا روبوتات رائعه


----------



## المهندس الاسلامي (24 أبريل 2007)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_sasi (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو حجر (14 مايو 2007)

اشكرك وجزاك الله كل الخير
واتمنى المزيد
وعنجد رائعة


----------



## h.d (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (26 مايو 2007)

حقا روبوتات رائعه


----------



## muhrad (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_sasi (4 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
وياريت يصبح بامكانه ان احنا نعمل ربوتوتات زي ديه


----------



## مازن Mazen (5 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووور اخي على الموقع اللرائع .صراحه روبوتات رهيبه وبعضها مخيفه.. وياليت مواقع للروبوتات بالعربي والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م_محفوظ (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معايطه كرك (23 يوليو 2007)

عندي سؤال واحد الواحد لما يتخرج ميكاترونكس بكون عنده معلومات كافيه حتى يعمل روبوت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا لأ بديش هالتخصص


----------



## خطَّاب (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد مؤنس (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذه المقاطع


----------



## gabr (30 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر اليك علي الموقع الرائع


----------



## منتصر المالكي (6 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي الكرام والاعزاء ارجو ات تعينوني على ايجاد كودات في ال جي كود او الام كود 
كاملة مع الامثلة والشرح هذا ولكم الار والثواب


----------



## كونترول (6 ديسمبر 2007)

100000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## taieb125 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiii


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (29 يناير 2008)

*كفر عيصكوم حمادة البحيرة*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## هندسة الشواطيء (1 فبراير 2008)

والله معلومات قيمة جزاكم الله فينا كل خير


----------



## أسد القسام (1 فبراير 2008)

قدييييييييييييييييييييمة ياخوك والله انها قديمة كتير هاي المواضيع


----------



## أسد القسام (1 فبراير 2008)

أنا أدعو من هنا الى حملة تجديد في المنتدى
لأن المواضيع لا تكاد تذكر ولا يوجد جديد
الموضوع بدو حركة


----------

